

How can non-US residents be part of Y Combinator? - away

According to the FAQ, it says it also funds non-US residents.  But isn't it illegal for a non-US resident to be working in America without a visa?
======
coryl
Technically you're not "working" as you are not employed. I'm not even sure
theres a visa for it, maybe you just take a very long "vacation" and
leave/return before your time is up.

~~~
away
Hmm...that's interesting. But that would also mean the start-up is not allowed
to make money in the time of this "vacation".

